# Goodbye by beloved 200sx, Hello my new brick on wheels :)



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I decided to drop the ball and drop the 200sx. I bought it because it was it got great gas mileage and woudl be relativly cheap to maintain. After 14 months of this weird marriage, it came to my attention that big guys, little coupes, and pizza delivering just aren't the perfect mixture. 

So I dropped the ball, and am putting my deposit on a 2004 Scion xB. IN case you don't know what in the hell it is, it's a model that is part of Toyota's new Scion brand. Scion is to Toyota as Lexus is to Toyota. 

It's been fun, me and my 200sx, but I have to move on to bigger and better things. The xB should be here March 1st. New, with some options, the price comes to $15.5k.

Pics:
Scion Xb 1 
Scion xB 2 

Now - what do you think I can get for my 200sx? Kbb says $4715 for private party - but I'd like to get a little more than that. I've got a 1998 SE 5-speed. It's got Gunmetal SE-R rims, BRAND NEW TIRES (got them two weeks ago along wiht an alignment and tranmission service), two brand new CV joints (work done at dealer), and a semi-new set of mudguards. THe front bumper has some love bug damage from the previous owner, but not much (nothing that can't be covered up with a good wax). THe interior is mint, only with some seat bolster indentation due to my fat ass 

So, do you think I could get $5.5k from it?


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

rbloedow said:


> Well, I decided to drop the ball and drop the 200sx. I bought it because it was it got great gas mileage and woudl be relativly cheap to maintain. After 14 months of this weird marriage, it came to my attention that big guys, little coupes, and pizza delivering just aren't the perfect mixture.
> 
> So I dropped the ball, and am putting my deposit on a 2004 Scion xB. IN case you don't know what in the hell it is, it's a model that is part of Toyota's new Scion brand. Scion is to Toyota as Lexus is to Toyota.
> 
> ...


 :wtf: The 200sx se-r is a hell of a lot better lookin'


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

02bluespec said:


> :wtf: The 200sx se-r is a hell of a lot better lookin'


I can look past the weird styling because it's a great value, has a great stock pioneer mp3 cd player, peppy engine, stellar reliability, tonnes of space, better gas mileage, some tonnes of accessories. I thought it was hideous when I saw pictures of it, but when I saw it in person I couldn't get over how much a actually LIKED this quirky car. Not to mention that the buying process is so easy - there's no haggling, from the buyer or the seller. You just go in, tell them what you want, and you'll get it. No pressure, no hassle. Plus, it's got a warranty


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

Dude not be an asshole or anything but a 98 se is not worth $4700 let alone $5500. Maybe if it was an se r. But I am nobody, I wish you all the luck in the world. As for what you ar buying, one word FUGLY. Too futuristic for me. Like I said this is my own thoughts. Good luck with thr transition.


rbloedow said:


> Well, I decided to drop the ball and drop the 200sx. I bought it because it was it got great gas mileage and woudl be relativly cheap to maintain. After 14 months of this weird marriage, it came to my attention that big guys, little coupes, and pizza delivering just aren't the perfect mixture.
> 
> So I dropped the ball, and am putting my deposit on a 2004 Scion xB. IN case you don't know what in the hell it is, it's a model that is part of Toyota's new Scion brand. Scion is to Toyota as Lexus is to Toyota.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

B14PWR said:


> Dude not be an asshole or anything but a 98 se is not worth $4700 let alone $5500. Maybe if it was an se r. But I am nobody, I wish you all the luck in the world. As for what you ar buying, one word FUGLY. Too futuristic for me. Like I said this is my own thoughts. Good luck with thr transition.


So it's a pipe dream, nothing wrong with that *puff* *puff* :banana: IN reality, I'm expecting to get around 5k (remember, it may not be much to us, but the average peon isn't as criticle).


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

good luck with the new Scion. Too bad you have to get rid of the ol' 200. Let us know how that new car drives. Too each their own....gotta mod it...sooooooon!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dont do it mannnnnn


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn thats a nice 200sx you are giving up.....i always liked that shade of blue, looks like DODGER blue!!! :thumbup: 

i dunno, i dont think you can get 5.5K for it....and your choice of new car, the Scion....uhhh, damn i hate those :thumbdwn: . your cash your choice though, good luck on the sale and the new ride.... :banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the xB 

Sounds like it suits your needs much beter than the 200SX.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
I love the scions. Great back seat.

Seth


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> Well, I decided to drop the ball and drop the 200sx. I bought it because it was it got great gas mileage and woudl be relativly cheap to maintain. After 14 months of this weird marriage, it came to my attention that big guys, little coupes, and pizza delivering just aren't the perfect mixture.
> 
> So I dropped the ball, and am putting my deposit on a 2004 Scion xB. IN case you don't know what in the hell it is, it's a model that is part of Toyota's new Scion brand. Scion is to Toyota as Lexus is to Toyota.
> 
> ...


That's one ugly *BOX*, IMO, but a Toyota :thumbup: . Looks like maximum interior space,
for sure; good price, too. What's the mileage on your 200?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm glad u found a car u like. IMO, I hate it. I call the B13 a box. Don't park this thing near a UPS or it'll get picked up and delivered to someone's door. I don't like it for the same reason I don't like the element. I'd stil take it over the element and over most of those BIG ASS fuel guzzling SUVs. If I needed, the cargo, I'd jus get myself a pickup or van as a 2nd work car.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude, I highly doubt u will get 5.5 for an SE...Blue book I think mint is no more then 4...Its a long shot, but good luck...That car reminds me of the element, except even more shoeboxier. Mayb its much better in person like u said...I wont flame, to each his own...jus not my style.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words  I just signed the papers an hour ago, so I have a month and a half ot sell my car. KBB private party is $4.7, but I'm optomistic that I can get higher than that.

The design is quirky, but it's sure to get me a lot of attention when I'm driving


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW!!! That car is different. Out of all three models I like the xA and xC a lot better. But good luck with it.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

scion???...u might as well get a Honda Element while ur at it....lol...kidding..... have fun with ur new toy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> WOW!!! That car is different. Out of all three models I like the xA and xC a lot better. But good luck with it.


pix?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xB









xA









and the all new tC
http://www.scion.com/drive/gallery/drive_tc_gallery.html


Out of the three, I like the tC the most. The xB a close second, and the xA last.

There is a big following for these cars, and I bet the aftermarket will supply many goodies for them.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Yea, the tC is sweeeet, but I'm trying to stray from coupes as much as I can. If I didn't need the space, I definitly would have waited for the tC.

Oh, and no elements - tooo expensive


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Oops my bad, tC not xC. But to see all three just jeck out the site that Sean posted, scion.com and you can see more about them. The interior is all that bad.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

anyone know how much those tC's will go for?? $$$$$


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like that tC


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

THat TC is going to sell like mad.
Nissan Skyline styling (total ripof BTW)
Hyunday Tiburon size (smaller actually)
Toyota build quality.

Seth


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like your growing/aging rbloedow,
But hey change is good sometimes, just don't look back on this and regret it. I drive a 98 SE as well and the car definitely has it's pros and cons, but not enough cons for me to sell it and get a scion :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Scions are COOL!!


----------



## hondo (May 17, 2007)

oh, nice guy you are !! call a potential buyer of that nice car a peon !


----------

